# Where can I buy...



## story (Dec 7, 2011)

Right. I know absolutely nothing at all about these things, so speak to me as if to a clever 10 year old.

I am in possession of a Canon digital Ixus 95051. However, I only have the camera and none of the supporting equipment.

So I have to get hold of the battery, the lead for downloading to a computer, the instruction manual etc.

How do I go about doing so?

What terms and jargon do I need to use when searching or speaking to someone?

And have I included everything? Is there anything else that I need to get hold of in order to use the camera?

Thanks


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2011)

I might have a spare ixus battery at home, and you'd be more than welcome to the lead for it too if it fits.

You in Brixton story? If you have the camera we could meet quickly and check if the battery and leads fit?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Story, sounds like a mugging went well 

I don't know the specific camera you have.

You may also need a memory card of some kind unless it is already present in the camera.

As to the battery, I would call a canon camera stockist or even Canon UK. In fact for the lead also. They probably have a spares dept, and if it is not a new camera their stockists may not have the bits in stock any more. Plus, ask how the battery is charged, you may need a special lead and some kind of battery holder for that also.

You may be able to get the manual as a pdf document, check google, or even if you are willing ask in the canon talk forum of dpreview.com

hth


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2011)

are you sure it's *95051* story?

Could it be* Ixus 95 IS*?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 7, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are you sure it's *95051* story?
> Could it be* Ixus 95 IS*?



Hmm good question....

Which on this page is it most like?
http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/cameras


----------



## story (Dec 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> are you sure it's *95051* story?
> 
> Could it be* Ixus 95 IS*?



Heh... got it entirely wrong...

It's a Canon digital IXUS 950 IS


----------



## story (Dec 10, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> I might have a spare ixus battery at home, and you'd be more than welcome to the lead for it too if it fits.
> 
> You in Brixton story? If you have the camera we could meet quickly and check if the battery and leads fit?



That's really kind, Biddlybee.



weltweit said:


> Hi Story, sounds like a mugging went well


Well... I didn't get the lead & battery...



weltweit said:


> I don't know the specific camera you have.
> 
> You may also need a memory card of some kind unless it is already present in the camera.
> 
> ...



Thanks, weltweit, for these useful suggestions, and for that link you posted. I think I was drawing a blank because I was being dim about the product number.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I have a spare Ixus IIs battery and camera to PC cable if that's any help? You're more than welcome to them


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 10, 2011)

The battery probably fits most ixus models, would need to google if it can charge through usb or not, but both are yours.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2011)

story said:


> Right. I know absolutely nothing at all about these things, so speak to me as if to a clever 10 year old.
> 
> I am in possession of a Canon digital Ixus 95051. However, I only have the camera and none of the supporting equipment.
> 
> ...



http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...s+950&rh=n:560798,k:canon+digital+ixus+950+is


----------



## story (Dec 10, 2011)

teuchter said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=canon camera batteries&tag=googhydr-21&index=electronics&hvadid=5347559216&ref=pd_sl_5nficb54ce_b#/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_22?url=search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=canon digital ixus 950 is&sprefix=canon digital ixus 950&rh=n:560798,k:canon digital ixus 950 is


 
Is this how you would speak to a clever ten year old, teuchter? Is it?

(although a clever ten year old would know more than I about gadgetry)

Anyway, It turns out that some of my difficulty was because I had the product number wrong, as I admitted in an earlier post.

Biddlybee, that's such a kind offer. I have no idea if those things would be compatible. teuchter, could you show me on that page whether Biddlybee's battery and lead would be compatible with my camera?


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a broken older model Ixus and  a more modern one and annoyingly they have slightly different batteries/ chargers.  Brilliant cameras though. Don't think the old one will fit your camera but someones welcome to it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 10, 2011)

Manual available for Digital Ixus 950 IS from here:
http://software.canon-europe.com/

Just use the drop-down menu to select and then download the pdf.


----------



## story (Dec 23, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Manual available for Digital Ixus 950 IS from here:
> http://software.canon-europe.com/
> 
> Just use the drop-down menu to select and then download the pdf.


 
Thanks ViolentPanda. Done.

Completely forgot about this thread...


----------



## story (Dec 23, 2011)

Biddlybee said:


> The battery probably fits most ixus models, would need to google if it can charge through usb or not, but both are yours.


 
Quoting this so you're alerted that I've revisited the thread, BiddlyBee.

PM sent.


----------

